# question regarding fuel injectors and cleaning



## wannaGLI (Jun 24, 2008)

i searched around looking for a fuel injector cleaner, it and looks like the one most people talk about is BG...
my car is a 05 GLI, 6spd, 38k miles...
im the second owner.. been using 91 octane gas, and full synthetic engine oil... first owner did the same i THINK...
at any rate.. im hoping for a little increase in mpg, so i was told to do a fuel injection service (by a dealer tech) but that costs $200...
searched the forums, and apparently using fuel injector cleaning is as effective...
i decided to go to Kragen to see what they have.. and i found "techron concentrate plus- fuel system cleaner"
it cleans fuel injectors AND intake valves, and combustion chambers...
gotta add 12fl oz to a nearly empty gas tank.. then fill her up..
so i want some advice.. should i use this techron stuff, or some other stuff.. mainly looking for info from ppl that have used it and their experience.. thanks


----------



## wannaGLI (Jun 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (wannaGLI)*

at 38k mi, what makes you think the injectors are dirty?


----------



## wannaGLI (Jun 24, 2008)

i dont know if they are or arent.. cant hurt to pop in a bottle right?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

The techron stuff is good.
I prefer BG 44K though


----------



## wannaGLI (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

where can i purchase BG (stores, online... store preferred)


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.bgprod.com
use that site to find a retailer (it may involve picking up the phone)


----------



## wannaGLI (Jun 24, 2008)

so using that stuff, what did you notice? increase in XYZ..


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (wannaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannaGLI* »_so using that stuff, what did you notice? increase in XYZ..

I used it in my old cars (except the TDI), when I had pinging problems due to engine deposits, which necessitated me to use premium (in a engine made for 87).
One can later, back to using 87 without pinging.
It's concentrated stuff, so it's fine to use once a year
that's been my experience


----------



## wannaGLI (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks for the info bro! i think ill get the BG stuff instead of the techron stuff...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: question regarding fuel injectors and cleaning (wannaGLI)*

Techron is good stuff and is has been widely accepted by many manufacturers for years. It's the same stuff as in Chevron gasoline just more concentrated. 
38k or even earlier is just fine to start using fuel injection cleaner every once in a while (every 6 months maybe). It's cheap preventive maintenance and I believe the Porsche dealer here starts using it on the 30,000 mile service.
The number one factor for if you need it and also what gains (efficiency, etc.) would come from it is the brand of gas you have been using. Arco or cheap chinese gas is less filtered than say Chevron or Texaco (heard this from a chevron exec.). Have also heard from a long-time service manager that they see fewer injector issues with people that use good gas vs. people that consistently use cheap gas (can't verify if that is true but this person has a lot of experience and is not inclined to B.S.).


----------



## wannaGLI (Jun 24, 2008)

i pump either Shell or Chevron.. nothing else. Mostly chevron though.
my buddy has a nice G35 and is using gas from a company called Thrifty. it costs about 30 cents less per gallon, but i wont dare touch that watered down ****.


----------



## wannaGLI (Jun 24, 2008)

returned the techron and went and bought BG...
techron is $11.99... BG44k was $19.99 hopefully it is worth it. ill let you guys know next week if it helped at all or not.


----------

